# My African Cichlid has hole in the head disease!



## trahan99 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've had this cichlid since the beginning of January, and for the first couple of months, he looked fine and was swimming around and finding his own little hiding spots. By the way, I switched from a 10 gal. to a 29 gal. about 3 weeks ago. It is only a blue gourami in with him and they seem to be getting along. But, whenever I look at the gaping hole in his head, I feel worried it's going to get deeper and deeper and soon become fatal. How do you get rid of this disease? Yes, I have done research, but it didnt help me much because they had a huge checklist and I had done all of the things on it. Please help him!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Treatment
The prime medication used to treat hexamitiasis is metronidazole (often referred to by the trade name Flagyl). The most effective approach is using medicated food, especially when early infections are being dealt with. But seriously affected fish may not be eating, in which case you need to add the medication to the water, typically at a dosage of 250 mg per 10 US gallons, once per day for at least three days. Metronidazole is available to aquarists over the counter in the United States, but elsewhere a veterinarian prescription may be necessary. Alongside the medication, improvements to diet and environment are absolutely critical. 

View more at Hexamita: Fish Hole in the Head Disease

also don't expect something to happebn overnight, most diseases take atleast 2 weeks or so to clear up IF you have solved the root of the cause which caused it to show up in the first place. Try filling this out here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/must-read-all-members-please-read-652/ and maybe we can address what caused it in the first place.


----------

